# Pathfinder Timing



## pathfindernut (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,

This is my first post with NissanForums. I own two different Nissans: one is a 92 NX and the other is 98 Pathfinder. I don't usually post because I can search the forum for any of the answers that I am looking for. However this time I was not able to find what I was looking for. This question is for the 98 Pathy. I have miss placed my service manual and the hood is a replacement hood due to an accident a few years ago. What I need to find is the timing setting. I am getting a pinging and I have no error codes on the computer. I recently did a tune up but that did not correct the timing. I just checked a little bit ago to see where I was at and I am running at 15 BTDC. Can anybody help me out and let me know if that is correct? :cheers: 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Haynes states 13-17. Sounds like you are dead on.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Nissan has you do some pretty specific steps before checking the timing as well:

- Air conditioner off
- AT in Neutral
- Start engine and warm up fully, do not exceed 1000rpm
- Open engine hood and run engine at 2000rpm for 2 minutes under no-load
- Perform diagnostic test mode II (no idea if this is required)
- Run engine at 2000rpm for 2 minutes under no-load. Race engine (2000-3000rpm) two or three times under no-load, then run engine at idle speed.
- Turn off engine and disconnect TPS
- Start and race engine (2000-3000rpm) two or three times under no-load, then run at idle speed
- Check ignition timing with a timing light (crank has 5 marks, 0,5,10,15,20) should be 15 +/- 2 BTDC.
- Adjust timing if necessary by turning distributor after loosening securing bolts.
- Turn off engine and reconnect TPS


----------



## pathfindernut (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow lewis,

Thanks for the insight and steps. I will try this tomorrow and see where I end up. Sounds like I am right on the money. I did do some more checking out on it and I think my pinging is not pinging. I discovered a little rattle in the dual exhaust I had installed about 6 months ago. I have two flow master mounted side by side and they are rattling a little. Lucky for me it is still under warranty.


----------

